# Ford 3000 Brake Problem



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Overhauled the brakes awhile back. Just got around to testing yesterday. Well no brakes at all even with my 220 lbs on the pedals. When I overhauled them I had the drums turned as they were badly grooved. The shoes had no wear at all and looked new, so I reused them. Adjusted the brakes as per the manual.Everything worked properly before I put the drums on. I could visually see the brake shoes expand. Do you guys have any tips or tricks to get them working properly? Did I do something wrong ?


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

There is an adjustment that tightens the brakes. Usually found under a red tab on the wheel. You tighten it until wheels just barely stop spinning freely. you tighten with a screwdriver that advances a ratchet


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

JGPenfield said:


> There is an adjustment that tightens the brakes. Usually found under a red tab on the wheel. You tighten it until wheels just barely stop spinning freely. you tighten with a screwdriver that advances a ratchet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


The brakes were adjusted in that manner.


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

that is as much as I know about the brakes


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well, it sounds like the brake shoes are not coming in contact with the drums, or the drums have some sort of cutting oil or such from the machine shop.




Have a look at this video and see if this is how you did it. A picture is worth a thousand words!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Maybe reusing the old glazed shoes wasn't such a good idea.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Well I removed the drums and sanded them and the shoes to put a profile on them . Still no brakes in first gear at idle rpms. I guess even though the old shoes look great I will order a new set of shoes. If that does not work I dont know what else to do.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help but think something is missing. Are the return springs #44 in place for the brake pedals? How about the adjustment rod #23, is there any adjustment left in in, if not maybe the camshaft leaver is in need of adjustment? 

https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519ar235172


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Can't help but think something is missing. Are the return springs #44 in place for the brake pedals? How about the adjustment rod #23, is there any adjustment left in in, if not maybe the camshaft leaver is in need of adjustment?
> 
> https://partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/parts-search.html#epc::mr67519ar235172


Everything is in place and adjusted . Tired of messing with it so i ordered new shoes and drums. I just pulled the drums off and only have about 10 % contact area on the shoes. So all new is on the way.


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Installed new shoes and drums. Brakes work great . Apparently the drums had been turned several times over the years. To much metal had been removed to get them to work properly. New drums did the trick.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the follow up. Lots of folks don't bother letting anyone know of their success!


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

You turned the drums, making the 'hole' bigger,but you never (turned)matched the (old size) shoes !!!!!! This happened to me on an old Ferguson...50 years ago.


----------

